# Modifying channel lineup



## dmac001 (Dec 30, 2012)

My cable channel lineup does not show the listing for the HD channels that I receive. For example, CBS, channel 2 shows the listing, but CBS HD, channel 2-1 does not. I'd like to change the target channel or frequency assigned to the channel 2 listing. I have a Tivo Premiere, 350GB drive. 

Are there discussions or tools to get at the channel lineup information?
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need to re-run Guided Setup. It would not remove any settings, just add on any info, channels, etc. You cannot just change frequencies or stuff other than in Guided Setup.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cable channels don't typically show up with numbers like "2-1"... unless you're viewing clear QAM channels -- i.e., you're hooked to the cable line, but not using a CableCard for digital channels. This setup is explicitly not supported by TiVo.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

dmac001 said:


> My cable channel lineup does not show the listing for the HD channels that I receive. For example, CBS, channel 2 shows the listing, but CBS HD, channel 2-1 does not. I'd like to change the target channel or frequency assigned to the channel 2 listing. I have a Tivo Premiere, 350GB drive.
> 
> Are there discussions or tools to get at the channel lineup information?
> Thanks


I understood that '2-1' represents a antenna channel. If you go to 'settings', 'channels' and their options to remove or scan for channels, but I am not sure that works for cable channels, as I only use antenna TV.


----------

